# Chocolate labs with Green Eyes



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Someone contacted me inquiring if I bred chocolate labs with green eyes? What???? That's a new one to me.... There's no way there could be a mutation for that eye color is there? 

I sent her this back... http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_contents.php?page=Breed+Standard.

Angie


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Angie, some chocolates are born with blue eyes which pass through a green phase before they turn amber. Most likely these people have see a pup in that transition phase or have seen a photo of one. It is striking but it doesn't last.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Seems like I have trained a chocolate or two with weird colored eyes, probably green. IIRC there was a son of Pachanga Magnum Force that had them.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry Angie, I think that is hysterical. Of all the people they could have asked...

Kinda like asking Rush what he thinks of Obama's healthcare plan.

Ask a stupid question regards,


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> Angie, some chocolates are born with blue eyes which pass through a green phase before they turn amber. Most likely these people have see a pup in that transition phase or have seen a photo of one. It is striking but it doesn't last.


That is pretty much my experiance. They turn green for a few days around 9 weeks of age.


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

I have seen a few with green eyes as adults. There is a person with a dog available at stud with green eyes. Not the standard, not my choice. My chocolate dog has caramel brown eyes. Her eyes are very pleasing to me. I guess there is a color for everyone.
Terri


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Terri said:


> I have seen a few with green eyes as adults. There is a person with a dog available at stud with green eyes. Not the standard, not my choice. My chocolate dog has caramel brown eyes. Her eyes are very pleasing to me. I guess there is a color for everyone.
> Terri


Wow... I've never seen it. Where did it come from???

Angie


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Wonder what color the eyes are in the Silver Labs? Just a misguided thought.


----------



## Chris Meyer (Aug 10, 2008)

I've seen the normal puppy phase of green or blue eyes that fades after a year or so. My pup is 2&1/2 and since he was a year old his eyes have turned from blue to a more normal yellow but have always had and inner blue ring that has never faded.


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

interesting,but strange if that was the only thing they cared about....

maria


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

They turn green right before they are about to bite you !!!!!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Dip them in jello....

/Paul


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Dip them in jello....
> 
> /Paul


any color specifically, or just Jello?

green eyes, no jello regards,
Juli


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

They may have seen a chocolate pigmented with brown instead of black, what some people improperly call a Dudley. They can have greenish eyes as adults if the parents had yellow eyes. Some people like it.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Juli H said:


> any color specifically, or just Jello?
> 
> green eyes, no jello regards,
> Juli


Lime Jello, of course!


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Great. Now I'll have this banging around my head all day......


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Or it could just be the picture....


----------



## Chasechoclab (Jan 28, 2021)

Terri said:


> I have seen a few with green eyes as adults. There is a person with a dog available at stud with green eyes. Not the standard, not my choice. My chocolate dog has caramel brown eyes. Her eyes are very pleasing to me. I guess there is a color for everyone.
> Terri


My chocolate lab is two years old. He has green eyes but they look hazel in certain lighting. I adopted him and the previous owner said he was purebred, he looks and has the temperament of a pure lab (many personality quirks are the same as my previous choc female). I love his green eyes personally, they’re striking and beautiful, I hope they don’t change and become any browner. Lol I have green eyes that look very similar to his and several people have said we look like twins 😂


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Chocolate Labs and some black dogs(tending to carry chocolate)who's eyes are light initially their eyes are pretty strange; they are in flux for up to 2 years in my experience. My first girl black carried chocolate had bluish-green eyes at 16wks. they turned to green ~1yr. then finally after 2 yrs settled on honey brown; and have stayed that way for 13yrs.. Now her chocolate puppies particularly the lighter colored ones, eyes initially were almost sky blue, changed to bluish-greenish; then that awful yellow color; for awhile. Finally settled on honey brown. I haven't seen a chocolate or a Lab for that matter than maintained green eyes as they aged fully; but it does take sometime for them to settle on a color; they can also change in certain light akin to hazel eyes. Not something bred for just happens


----------

